# Vintage Tandem Wanted



## Paul Walters (29 Aug 2016)

Sounds like me and Mrs PW will be heading for Eroica Britannia in 2017, and so we're looking for a pre-1987 tandem to take along and ride there. We just missed out on one on ebay, so we thought we'd see what we could trawl up on here.... I know it's a long time off, but you know how long some things take to organise....

So, what would be ideal is a 1980's tandem, in reasonable condition (I don't mind a bit of cosmetic fettling, but I haven't got time to source and fit original vintage parts)..... maybe a Dawes, Claud Butler, Peugeot, or similar... preferably 10-speed, so the we also have the possibility of using it for cycle touring as well.

I'm 5'11" and Mrs PW is 5'1", so we'd need a 19-21" front and 17" ish rear frame...... budget is up to about £300......

Anyone got one collecting dust in their garage/shed ? We live in Tiverton, Devon, and I don't mind travelling up to about 75 miles for the right bit of kit. 

PM me on here ?

Cheers

Paul and Fiona W


----------



## Sharky (29 Aug 2016)

19/21 might be a bit on the small side if you are 5'11"? 
I am 5'9" and used to ride 23" frames. I also have an old Peugeot tandem trike (not for sale) which is a 21" front, but I have a lot of seat post showing.
Hope you find one
Cheers Keith


----------



## iandg (29 Aug 2016)

A friend is selling this - carriage/delivery from Stornoway may be an issue tho', it's not a complete bike and it needs some work doing

https://www.flickr.com/gp/acf_windy/1tg567


----------



## T4tomo (29 Aug 2016)

£300 is quite abmitious for a tandem, they do hold their value pretty well as most in that era were well specced and put together.


----------



## Paul Walters (29 Aug 2016)

Thanks guys... size was "finger in the air" judgement based on my MTB frame size, and Mrs W's Dawes Karokum frame size..... in metric, I ride a 54/55cm in compact road frame, and Mrs W rides a 52cm...... so I'm really not sure what size tandem frame would be appropriate.....my MTB is 19" and hers is 17"

Regarding budget, we're thinking that £200-£300 would give us a bike that would be a good introduction, and not break the bank if we found we couldn't manage it all....... and we could sell it for almost as much without much pain...... checking ebay, this seems to be around the mark for what we're after.... the one we missed went for £206, which, having spoken directly with the seller, was £86 more than he valued it at.......


----------



## Dirk (29 Aug 2016)

Couple for sale not *too* far from you.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-light-weight-racing-tandem-cycle-/1185107112

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/tandem-retro-yeoman-fireball-mk2-his-and-hers/1185123885
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/tandem-retro-yeoman-fireball-mk2-his-and-hers/1185123885


----------

